

GitHub’s Top Coding Languages Show Open Source Has Won - snehesht
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/github-data-shows-changing-software-landscape/?mbid=social_fb

======
morey
In my opinion "When Apple opens up, you’ll know the world has changed indeed"
is a good last statement from the article and there is truth to it.

------
blueflow
I think an open source coding platform is not the most unbiased place for
checking whether open or closed source 'has won'

